# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi >  فرستادن ایمیل بدون این که Mail Server نصب باشه

## dkhatibi

مباحث زیادی در مورد فرستادن میل مطرح شده است امما من نتونستم هیچ ایمیلی را 
ارسال کنم.
فقط در حالتیکه روی دستگاه Mail Sever نصب باشه تونستم این کار را انجام بدم.
لطفا با جمع بندی اطلاعات مرا در این زمینه راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## vcldeveloper

> فقط در حالتیکه روی دستگاه Mail Sever نصب باشه تونستم این کار را انجام بدم.
> لطفا با جمع بندی اطلاعات مرا در این زمینه راهنمایی کنید.


برای ارسال e-Mail نیازی به  Mail Server نیست. شما مراحل کاری که انجام دادی را بنویس تا مشخص بشه در کجا اشتباه کردی.

----------


## dkhatibi

من از نوشته های این سایت استفاده کردم
host:=smtp.gmail.com
port:=25 or 465
,....
اما میل فرستاده نمی شه

----------


## ghabil

سلام
تا جایی که من میدونم برای فرستادن ایمیل به SMTP سرور احتیاج هست . راحتترین راه هم اینه که یک IIS رو کامپیوترت نصب کنی و بعد آدرس SMTP سرور رو 127.0.0.1 بزنی و تماموم. (طبیعتا باید SMTP سرور IIS فعال باشه دیگه)
ضمنا خود دلفی هم SMTP سرور داره که باید یکمی بلد باشی (Indy)

----------


## dkhatibi

من از برنامه های همراه دلفی و تو این سایت استفاده کردم اما نتونستم
در هر صورت برنامه باید دست کاربری اجرا بشه که نمی دون IIS چیه
لطفا یک Source  به من بدین

----------


## ghabil

خب بگو کاربرت آدرس SMTP سرور ISP خودش رو بزنه این در تمام نرم افزارهایی که میل میفرستند هست حتی در OutLook و این یک استاندارد هست ،قرار دادن یک SMTP Server  در برنامه خودت به هیچ وجه منطقی نیست ، اما اگر هنوز اصرار داری خب ازIndySMTPServer استفاده کن...

----------


## vcldeveloper

برای ارسال نامه از طریق SMTP نیازی نیست که سروری روی سیستم شما نصب باشه. قبلا نحوه این کار با Indy توضیح داده شده. جستجو کنید.

----------


## shobair

سلام
در دلفی 6 مثالی برای این کار هست
مربوط به کامپوننت  NMSMTP از دسته FastNet
شبیر

----------


## dkhatibi

من تمام این کارها ومثالها را مو به مو انجام داده ام اما نتونستم میلی بفرستم.
لطفا یک کد در این زمینه برای دلفی 7 یا 6 ارائه دهید.

----------


## ghabil

سلام
ببین فرستادن میل خیلی کار ساده ای هست ، تو فقط با نوشتن آدرس میزبان مشکل داری احتمالا ، حالا من اینجا یک چیزایی دیدم که تا حالا نشنیده بودم مثل این که بدون SMTP Server هم میشه میل فرستاد البته می شه به شرطی که از IMAP استفاده کنی  :چشمک:  
به هر حال یک بار دیگه هم گفتم روتینترین و استاندارد ترین کار اینه که از SMTP سرور ISP خودت استفاده کنی دلیلش هم اینه برای جلوگیری از فرستادن SPAM الان سالهاست که SMTP سروها فقط به Connection های Local خودشون Relay میکنند ، البته اینجا دوستان نوشتن که گوگل و یاهو در صورت داشتن UserName/Path به Connection های خارجی هم Relay  میکنند که با اینکه به نظر من بعیده ولی خب اگر انجام دادن پس حتما تصمیمشون عوض شده !
نحوه انجام کار هم خیلی سادست بخصوص اگه ار FastNet استفاده کنی که دیگه هیچی نداره، حالا تو حداقل یکبار با SMTP سرور ISP  خودت تست بکن ... اگه نشد بعد ببینیم دیگه مشکل میتونه از کجا باشه .

----------


## dkhatibi

فرص کنید شد اما من می خوام برنامه رو به کاربری بذم که بدون هیچ تنظیم خاصی بتونه میل بفرسته : کاری که بعضی برنامه ها انجام می دن

----------


## vcldeveloper

> فرص کنید شد اما من می خوام برنامه رو به کاربری بذم که بدون هیچ تنظیم خاصی بتونه میل بفرسته : کاری که بعضی برنامه ها انجام می دن


اگر بجای دو صفحه بحث بیهوده، زحمت می کشیدی و همونطور که تا بحال صدها بار گفته شده یکبار *در سایت جستجو می کردی*، تا حالا کارت آماده شده بود....
http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...highlight=Indy
http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...highlight=Indy
http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...highlight=Indy
http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...highlight=Indy
http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...highlight=Indy

----------


## dkhatibi

دوست عزیز از نصحت شما متشکرم من قبلا توضیح دادم که تمام دستورات این سایت رو موبه مو انجام داد اما باز مشکل دارم.
اگر شما جمع بندی کلی و مفید از اظلاعات سایت داری بگذار تا من و دیگرانی که مشکل داشتند مشکلشان بر طرف گردد.

----------


## vcldeveloper

> من قبلا توضیح دادم که تمام دستورات این سایت رو موبه مو انجام داد اما باز مشکل دارم.


کارهایی را که انجام دادید، بخشی از کدهایی را که نوشتید و خطاهایی که دریافت کردید را اینجا بزارید تا بررسی بشه.



> اگر شما جمع بندی کلی و مفید از اظلاعات سایت داری بگذار تا من و دیگرانی که مشکل داشتند مشکلشان بر طرف گردد.


در تاپیکهای فوق لینک انواع مقالات و سایت ها و نمونه کدهای کار با Indy (از جمله نمونه کد کامل ارسال ای میل) وجود داره. من دیگه چی رو جمع بندی کنم؟!!

----------


## dkhatibi

اقای علی کشاورز من Sourc برنامه ای را که استفاده می کنم را می گذارم اما هیچ اتفاقی نمی افتد.

----------


## dkhatibi

باز هم انتظار می کشم

----------


## ghabil

بجای انتظار بی زحمت بگو تونستی با این آدرس Smtp و Port و Username/pass از طریق Outlook میل بفرستی ؟

----------


## dkhatibi

نه نتوانستم
شاید تنظیمات را درست انجام نمی دم.
منتظر راهنمایی بعدی شما هستم

----------


## ghabil

حتما تنظیمات رو درست انجام نمیدی . راه ساده هم اینه که دنبال Google Smtp Server یا GMail Smtp Sever بگردی و تنظیمات درستش رو پیدا کنی ....

----------


## vcldeveloper

من مشکلی برای ارسال ای میل با کد شما نداشتم. البته از GMail استفاده نکردم. از یه سرور دیگه استفاده کردم...

----------


## Inprise

GMail از SSL استفاده میکنه که بصورت متداول نمیتونی با Indy ازش استفاده کنی ؛

----------


## dkhatibi

آقای علی کشاورز می شه بگید من باید از چی استفاده کنم؟

----------


## dkhatibi

Inprise  می شه بگید من چه کار باید بکنم؟

----------


## Inprise

اون کاری که باید انجام بدی رو ..انجام بده !
کد صفحه قبل علی کشاورز کار میکنه ، به یک SMTP سرور احتیاج داری تا برنامه ات رو منتشر کنی ؛ میتونی از یک هاست ارزان قیمت استفاده کنی . برای گرفتن این هاست به آگهی های تبلیغاتی مراجعه کن و برای دریافت یوزر و پسورد سرور SMTP اش به ایمیلی که پس از پرداخت پول دریافت میکنی مراجعه کن ؛ اگر به راهنمائی هائی کاملتر و جزئی تر احتیاج داشتی میتونی برنامه ات رو بدی خودم برات بنویسم و هزینهء هاستت رو هم بدم که قال قضیه کنده بشه !

----------


## dkhatibi

خیلی ممنون 
اما این سایت به منظور راهنمایی طراحی شده است شما هاست رایگان سراغ دارید
به هر حال من بیشتر طالب آنم که بدانم چه باید بکنم.

----------


## dkhatibi

باز هم منتظر می مانم

----------


## dkhatibi

اخرش ما باید چی کار کنبم؟

----------


## vcldeveloper

> اخرش ما باید چی کار کنبم؟


می تونی بشینی دعا کنی و به مطالعه مقالاتی درباره Indy و پروتکل SMTP بپردازی. سرویس دهندگان مجانی ای میل رو هم فراموش نکن.

----------


## dkhatibi

آخر مشکل من در استفاده از Indy است یا به خاطر نداشتن سرمیس مجانی Email یا ...

----------


## ghabil

آخر مشکل شما در پیدا کردن یک SMTP سرور است شک نکن ! همون اول هم بهت گفتم اگه میخوای مطمئن بشی یکبار با SMTP سرور ISP خودت تست کن ...

----------


## dkhatibi

می دونی مشکل چیه؟
1-من از دانشگاه به اینترنت متصلم!
2-به فرض تو خونه باشم چه جوری اونو پیدا کنم؟

----------


## dkhatibi

یک چیز یادم رفت بگم و اینکه من وقتی یک میل سرور مثلا Winmail Mail Server 4.0 نصب می کنم مشکلی ندارم

----------


## ghabil

باشه ... من یادم می آد 1-2 سال پیش از MyRealBox استفاده کردم SMTP مجانی میداد با relay نمی دونم هنوزم هست یا نه برو یک تستیش بکن، به من که تا مدتها جواب داد....
احتمالا تو اینو میخوای که باهاش IP اون بدبختی که  تروا رو بهش بدی رو برات میل کنه دیگه ، اولا اگر در راه مردم آزاری استفاده میکنی ایشالا جیز بشی نافرم دوما حالا اگه SMTP مجانی گیر نیاوردی Host مجانی هست که میتونی چیزی که میخوای برات میل بشه رو یک جا آپلود کنی بری سراغش ، اگه بتونی هاست مجانی PHP، ASP،CGI یا ... گیر بیاری هم که میتونی بگی اونا برات راحت میل رو بفرستند .
ماشالا پشتکارت خوبه ، ایشالا در راه خدمت به خلق باشه ، عیولا!

----------


## dkhatibi

شاید فرمایش شما صحیح باشد. یکی از اهداف من آن است که شما گفتید. اما به هر حال من برنامه هایی نوشته ام که لازم بود کاربر از درون برنامه میل ارسال کند و لذا حتما برای نیتهای خوب نیز استفاده می گردد.ضنما چند نفر دیگری که مشکلی در این زمینه دارند مشکلشان حل می شه.
منتظر راهنماییهای بعدی و نصایح شما می مانم.

----------


## Hamid_PaK

دوست عزیز SMTP و POP3 سرورهای Microsoft که ایمیلهای Hotmail رو پشتیبانی میکنه رایگان هست ...
کافی دستت رو دراز کنی تا بگیریش !!!
سرچ در موتورهای جستجو روش خوبی برای رفع نیازها است ...

یا حق !!!

----------


## dkhatibi

وقتی نمی دونم چی هستند  چی را باید جستجو کنم؟

----------


## dkhatibi

> دوست عزیز SMTP و POP3 سرورهای Microsoft که ایمیلهای Hotmail رو پشتیبانی میکنه رایگان هست ...
> کافی دستت رو دراز کنی تا بگیریش !!!
> سرچ در موتورهای جستجو روش خوبی برای رفع نیازها است ...
> 
> یا حق !!!


اونا رو پیدا کردم ولی جواب نداد 
Connect می شه اما خطا می ده

----------


## dkhatibi

> باشه ... من یادم می آد 1-2 سال پیش از MyRealBox استفاده کردم SMTP مجانی میداد با relay نمی دونم هنوزم هست یا نه برو یک تستیش بکن، به من که تا مدتها جواب داد....


 نه متاسفانه فعلا که به نظر می رسه مشکل داره



> دوما حالا اگه SMTP مجانی گیر نیاوردی Host مجانی هست که میتونی چیزی که میخوای برات میل بشه رو یک جا آپلود کنی بری سراغش ، اگه بتونی هاست مجانی PHP، ASP،CGI یا ... گیر بیاری هم که میتونی بگی اونا برات راحت میل رو بفرستند .


سراغ دارید؟چه جوری باید این کار رو انجام بدم؟

----------


## goudarzivahid

آقای خطیبی من با اندکی تغییر در برنامه شما mailارسال کردم .
پیشنهاد میکنم میل سرور خود را mx1.mail.yahoo.com انتخاب کنید
شماره port فقط 25
در ضمن  در قسمت
MyMessage.From.Address:=from;
باید چیزی با فرمت fdgfdgf@hffhgf.ghfghبنویسی و اگر متن آدی بنویسی به دلایلی که در سرورها .و کار با esmtp هست پیغام ارسال می شود

----------


## dkhatibi

> آقای خطیبی من با اندکی تغییر در برنامه شما mailارسال کردم .
> پیشنهاد میکنم میل سرور خود را mx1.mail.yahoo.com انتخاب کنید
> شماره port فقط 25
> در ضمن  در قسمت
> MyMessage.From.Address:=from;
> باید چیزی با فرمت fdgfdgf@hffhgf.ghfghبنویسی و اگر متن آدی بنویسی به دلایلی که در سرورها .و کار با esmtp هست پیغام ارسال می شود


همین کار را انجام دادم ام خطای زیر را می دهد.
Socket Error # 11004

----------


## goudarzivahid

حالا پیشنهاد میکنم دستور زیر را تو Run اجرا کنی:
telnet mail.nigc.ir 25
اگه بدون خطا وارد telnet شدی یعنی برنامه delphi شما 1 جائیش میلنگه اگه با خطا مواجه شدی به طور حتم port 25 کامپیوتر شما بسته شده (مثلا یه دیوارآتش یا آنتی ویروس فضول داری)
و باید Port  شماره 25 را باز کنی .

----------


## dkhatibi

من این پیام را دریافت کردم.
220 nigc.ir ESMTP MDaemon 7.0.1; Sat, 20 May 2006 20:19:06 +0330
پس برنامه مشکل دارد شما سورسی که امتحان کردید را بگذارید من هم امتحان کنم

----------


## goudarzivahid

سلام
پیشنهاد میکنم دستور زیر را تو runاجرا کنی
telnet mail.nigc.ir 25
اگه بدون خطا برنامه telnet باز شد که معلوم میشه 1 جای برنامه delphi میلنگه اگه با خطا مواجه شدی به طور حتم potr 25 کامپیوتر شما بسته (اگه دیوارآتش و ضدویروس فضول داشته باشی امکانش زیاده) و برای همینه که برنامه کار نمیده

----------


## goudarzivahid

آقای خطیبی تا صحبتاتون دیدن گفتین از دانشگاه به internet وصل می شین این میتونه خودش یه مشکل باشه .اگه yahoo messenger اونجا کار نمیده انتظار نداشته باش که این برنامه هم اونجا کار بده.

----------


## goudarzivahid

این برنامه بدون اشکال کار میکنه 
باش میتونی هر چندتا mailکه میخوای برا هر کس بفرستی

----------


## dkhatibi

با تشکر آقای goudarzivahid 
 نمی دونم مشکل از کجا بود من  ادرس Host که mx2.mail.yahoo.com دادم جواب گرفتم
من قبلا با mx1.mail.yahoo.com امتحان کرده بودم که جواب نداده بود
منتظر راهنمایی هستم.
فقط یک مشکل وجود داره و اونه که میل به Bulk می ره علت را می دونین؟

----------


## dkhatibi

یک سوال پیش اومد که آیا این آدرس هر چند مدت غیر فعال می شه آخه من با چنین پیام خطایی روبه رو می شم.
ضمنا خطا ها را چگونه مدیریت کنم
با آنکه از TRY EXCEPT استفاده کردم به من پیامهای خطا رو نشان می ده

----------


## پدرخوانده

من با استفاده از این آدرس هاست mx2.mail.yahoo.com جواب گرفتم  ولی از اولی mx1.mail.yahoo.com جواب نداد



> با آنکه از TRY EXCEPT استفاده کردم به من پیامهای خطا رو نشان می ده


مدیریت خطا کنترل می شود (در فایل اجرایی) اما در محیط داخلی (developer) دلفی خطاها گزارش می شود 
ولی حالا برای بنده مشکل دیگه ای بود بدین صورت که با استفاده از این هاست (mx2.mail.yahoo.com) به سرور متصل میشه ولی به غیر از ایمیلهای یاهو به میل سرور دیگری (هاتمیل - جی میل و...) نمی تونه ایمیل ارسال کنه و خطامیگیره در خط ذیل (به هنگام ارسال ایمیل)
SMTP.Send(MyMessage);
البته اگر گیرنده رو به ایمیل در میل سرور خود یاهو عوض کنم (با همون تیتر و متن) ایمیل ارسال میشه.
در ضمن  جناب goudarzivahid  ممنون میشم سورس برنامه اجرایی خود را نیز قرار دهید.

----------


## goudarzivahid

شرط اینکه یک email به خارج از سرور متصل شده به آن ارسال شود وارد کردن user و pass اشتراک اون سرور است
به عبارتی اگه میخوایم با سرورyahooمیل بدیم باید userو pass صحیح یکی ار صندوق های خودمونو طرف راست وارد کنیم
پیغام خطا هم فقط تو source می آد چون ما for را فقط برای send به کار بردیم در صورتی که باید تمام برنامه تو for بره و یه خط دیگه هم که smtp را می بنده به آخر هر دور حلقه اضافه بشه

سورس برنامه اینجاس

----------


## dkhatibi

من یک تایمر گذاشتم که باید پس مدتی پیامی ارسال شود و این کار تکرار می شود اما بعضی وقتها پیام ارسال نشده و گاهگاه خطای سوکت (خطای 10054)روی صفحه ظاهر می گردد.
بعضی وقتها خطایی نیست اما میلی ارسال نمی شه

----------


## dkhatibi

البته برنامه ی آقای goudarzivahid با اون Smtp که گذاشته بودند جواب نداد

----------


## hex161

من از smtp هاستی که خریدم استفاده میکنم اما چیزی ارسال نمیشه . آیا باید از هاست دیگه ای استفاده کنم؟

----------


## dkhatibi

بعضی وقتها هم این صفحه از طرف آنتی ویروس نمایان می گردد

----------


## goudarzivahid

معمولا وقتی از این جور برنامه ها استفاده میشه آنتی ویروسها ویا دیوارای آتش پیغام مبنی بر اینکه برنامه می خواد به فلانجا وصل بشه می دهند که در بیشتر اوقات چیز عادی هست

----------


## dkhatibi

خوب اما این یک پیام خطاست و پیامی ارسال نمی شه

----------


## goudarzivahid

> خوب اما این یک پیام خطاست و پیامی ارسال نمی شه






> سلام
> پیشنهاد میکنم دستور زیر را تو runاجرا کنی
> telnet mail.nigc.ir 25
> اگه بدون خطا برنامه telnet باز شد که معلوم میشه 1 جای برنامه delphi میلنگه اگه با خطا مواجه شدی به طور حتم potr 25 کامپیوتر شما بسته (اگه دیوارآتش و ضدویروس فضول داشته باشی امکانش زیاده) و برای همینه که برنامه کار نمیده


مطمئن نیستم ولی احتمال می دم دیوارآتش و ضدویروس  داره جلو پیغام فرستادن را می گیره

----------


## dkhatibi

اخه این جوری نیست که همیشه این پیام رو بده و بعضی وقتها میل ارسال می شه 
ضمنا من از یک تایمر استفاده کرده ام که باید هر چند دقیقه میلی را ارسال کند.اما پس مدتی به نظر می رسه که کل برنامه غیر فغال می شه و تابع فرستادن میل اجرا نمی گردد.

----------


## kavehiks

دوست عزیز آقای خطیبی مشکل در اینجاست که isp ها پورت 25 را می بندند.

----------


## goudarzivahid

> دوست عزیز آقای خطیبی مشکل در اینجاست که isp ها پورت 25 را می بندند.


البته اگه isp شما معتبر باشه برای اینکه محبوبیت خودشو از دست نده این کارو نمیکنه در ضمن شما بادستور زیر مطمئن شدید که port 25 باز است.

telnet mail.nigc.ir 25





> اخه این جوری نیست که همیشه این پیام رو بده و بعضی وقتها میل ارسال می شه


اگه می خواین مطمن بشید  آنتی ویروس خودتونو unistal کنید بعد یه ریست کنید و دوباره میل بفرستید به احتمال 99 درصد با مشکل مواجه نمی شید. البته اگه برنامه رو درست نوشته باشید.
موفق باشید

----------


## dkhatibi

من آنتی ویروس را غیر فعال کرده ام اما گهگاه مشکل دارم 
ضمنا مقعی که اینترنت قطع است TRY EXCEPT برنامه عمل نکرده وخطای Time Out بر روی صفحه ظاهر می گردد علت را می دانید؟

----------


## goudarzivahid

نه متاسفانه دقیقا نمیدانم
احتمال زیاد 1 جای برنامه هم ایراد داره

----------


## dkhatibi

آخه چه اشکالی در این چند خط برنامه ممکن است وجود داشته باشه

----------


## dkhatibi

دوستان عزیز منتظریم

----------


## goudarzivahid

جناب خطیبی اگه لطف کنید سورس این برنامتونو که timer داره بزارین تا دوستان ببینند و بررسی کنند شاید مشکل زودتر حل شه
موفق باشید

----------


## dkhatibi

این سورس برنامه است(فقط رویداد Timer(

procedure TForm1.Timer1Timer(Sender: TObject);
var
a:boolean;
begin
Application.ProcessMessages;
//  application.MainForm.Show;
  if trim(form1.memokeylog.Text)<>'' then begin
    a:=SendMail;
   showmessage('send');
    if a then begin
      form1.memokeylog.Clear;
      if fileexists('Error') then
        deletefile('error');
     end;
  end;
end;

----------


## goudarzivahid

مطمئن نیستم باید سورس را کامل دید ولی ظاهرا رویداد Timer اشتباه نوشته شده.

----------


## dkhatibi

فکر کنم سورس واضح باشه 
من از دو تابع دیگه استفاده کردم که یکیش همین تابع SendMail است و به تنهایی جواب می ده

----------


## goudarzivahid

> همین تابع SendMail است و به تنهایی جواب می ده


 
 if trim(form1.memokeylog.Text)<>'' then begin
    a:=SendMail;
   showmessage('send');
    if a then begin
      form1.memokeylog.Clear;
      if fileexists('Error') then
        deletefile('error');
     end;
  end;

 
  آیا در جائی از برنامتون مقدار a به False تغییر می کنه یا اینکه وقتی True شد تا آخر  True میمونه و دیگه به else بر نمیخوره که False بشه ؟؟؟

----------


## dkhatibi

حتی پیام Send مشاهده می گردد

----------


## goudarzivahid

> حتی پیام Send مشاهده می گردد


  بله ولی وقتی با مشکل مواجه میشه Error میده ولی اگر در همین لحظه مقدار a به False تغییر داده نشود در دور بعدی timer پیغام خطا که شاید هم درست نباشدمشاهده می شود.

----------


## dkhatibi

مگه در این برنامه نمی شه؟

ضمنا می شه بگید چی کار کنم که میلها به Bulk نره؟

----------


## goudarzivahid

خوب باید یه SMTP درجه یک با کارائی عالی را در اختیار داشته باشید


http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...ad.php?t=13715

   نقل قول:
    چطور yahoo میفهمه که یک میل رو باید به bulk بفرسته؟ 
البته غیر از حالتی که مثلا sender اون چندین با ایمیل بفرسته !


من بعد از انجام تستهای زیاد (واقعا زیاد) متوجه شدم که مسئله bluk بیشتر از همه به سرور ارسال کننده ایمیل بستگی داره تا به سرور گیرنده.برای نمونه من با همون برنامه ای که گذشتم با استفاده از سرور mail.nigc.ir (که البته مثل بقیه سرورها برای استفاده از اون باید یک حساب توش داشته باشی ) حدود 4 هزار میل که هر کدوم حدود 3 مگا بایت حجم داشت به یک صندوق یاهو فرستادم و جالب اینکه در اون صندوف تموم میل های ارسالی در inbox بود و 100% فضای یک گیگایی یاهو پر شده بود......ولی
با ارسال حتی یک میل از سرور yahoo به خود اون همون 1 mail به bluk میره.
پس می توان نتیجه گرفت که ارسال تعداد زیاد نامه پشت سر هم نمی تواند دلیلی بر bluk شدن نامه ها باشه و سندی که اکثرا اون را دیدن و این نکته را بهتر ثابت میکنه ارسال میل های پیاپی سایتهای کسب درآمد به inbox می باشد وگهگاه بعضی از اونها به bluk راهنمایی میشه که اونم به دلیل کثرت میل ها نیست....

----------


## goudarzivahid

خوب باید یه SMTP درجه یک با کارائی عالی را در اختیار داشته باشید


http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...ad.php?t=13715



> نقل قول:
> چطور yahoo میفهمه که یک میل رو باید به bulk بفرسته؟ 
> البته غیر از حالتی که مثلا sender اون چندین با ایمیل بفرسته !
> 
> 
> من بعد از انجام تستهای زیاد (واقعا زیاد) متوجه شدم که مسئله bluk بیشتر از همه به سرور ارسال کننده ایمیل بستگی داره تا به سرور گیرنده.برای نمونه من با همون برنامه ای که گذشتم با استفاده از سرور mail.nigc.ir (که البته مثل بقیه سرورها برای استفاده از اون باید یک حساب توش داشته باشی ) حدود 4 هزار میل که هر کدوم حدود 3 مگا بایت حجم داشت به یک صندوق یاهو فرستادم و جالب اینکه در اون صندوف تموم میل های ارسالی در inbox بود و 100% فضای یک گیگایی یاهو پر شده بود......ولی
> با ارسال حتی یک میل از سرور yahoo به خود اون همون 1 mail به bluk میره.
> پس می توان نتیجه گرفت که ارسال تعداد زیاد نامه پشت سر هم نمی تواند دلیلی بر bluk شدن نامه ها باشه و سندی که اکثرا اون را دیدن و این نکته را بهتر ثابت میکنه ارسال میل های پیاپی سایتهای کسب درآمد به inbox می باشد وگهگاه بعضی از اونها به bluk راهنمایی میشه که اونم به دلیل کثرت میل ها نیست....

----------


## dkhatibi

به بیان ساده تر با yahoo نمی شه وحتما به Bulk میره 
درسته؟؟؟!!!

----------


## knajafi

سلام
من نوشته های شما را خواندم.
من قبلا با تغییرات در smtp virtual در IIS این کار را کرده بودم و دنبال کدی مس گشتم که ایمیل را از برنامه خودم بفرستم ولی با indysmtpserver نیز مشکل دارم.
ایمیل به سرور وارد میشود ولی از آنجا خارج نمیشود و به آدرس مقصد ارسال نمیشود.
پروتوکل smtp را هم خواندم و commandhandlers ها را هم ساختم ولی نشد.
اگر لطف کنید راه ارسال ایمیل از لوکال هاست بدون IIS و از برنامه را بگوئید ممنون میشوم.
با تشکر نجفی



> سلام
> ببین فرستادن میل خیلی کار ساده ای هست ، تو فقط با نوشتن آدرس میزبان مشکل داری احتمالا ، حالا من اینجا یک چیزایی دیدم که تا حالا نشنیده بودم مثل این که بدون SMTP Server هم میشه میل فرستاد البته می شه به شرطی که از IMAP استفاده کنی  
> به هر حال یک بار دیگه هم گفتم روتینترین و استاندارد ترین کار اینه که از SMTP سرور ISP خودت استفاده کنی دلیلش هم اینه برای جلوگیری از فرستادن SPAM الان سالهاست که SMTP سروها فقط به Connection های Local خودشون Relay میکنند ، البته اینجا دوستان نوشتن که گوگل و یاهو در صورت داشتن UserName/Path به Connection های خارجی هم Relay میکنند که با اینکه به نظر من بعیده ولی خب اگر انجام دادن پس حتما تصمیمشون عوض شده !
> نحوه انجام کار هم خیلی سادست بخصوص اگه ار FastNet استفاده کنی که دیگه هیچی نداره، حالا تو حداقل یکبار با SMTP سرور ISP خودت تست بکن ... اگه نشد بعد ببینیم دیگه مشکل میتونه از کجا باشه .


سلام
من نوشته های شما را خواندم.
من قبلا با تغییرات در smtp virtual در IIS این کار را کرده بودم و دنبال کدی مس گشتم که ایمیل را از برنامه خودم بفرستم ولی با indysmtpserver نیز مشکل دارم.
ایمیل به سرور وارد میشود ولی از آنجا خارج نمیشود و به آدرس مقصد ارسال نمیشود.
پروتوکل smtp را هم خواندم و commandhandlers ها را هم ساختم ولی نشد.
اگر لطف کنید راه ارسال ایمیل از لوکال هاست بدون IIS و از برنامه را بگوئید ممنون میشوم.
با تشکر نجفی

----------


## goudarzivahid

حداقل با میل سرور مجانی یاهو این کار غیر ممکن هست

----------

